# Craftsman dovetail jig.....



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Scored a Craftsman dovetail jig tonight for $20.00 
Used but excellent condition.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bet that felt like Christmas in August.

Congrats!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure did ! So did buying the Ryobi BT300 ( in mint ) for $120 this past week .

We happy !


----------



## bayareabob (Aug 24, 2009)

*Craftsman Dovetail Jig*

I picked one up last week. It was a clearance item, but is without instructions. Any suggestions on where to get reprints? No luck with Sears.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

bayareabob said:


> I picked one up last week. It was a clearance item, but is without instructions. Any suggestions on where to get reprints? No luck with Sears.


Have you got a model number?


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I need one for mine as well. The model number is 5128 
Had no luck at sears either. I would like to find some extra spacers and templates for it as well.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am actually chatting with a rep in live chat on sears.com 
You know what there source for manuals is ? EXACTLY what we have been dong for the past two weeks to no avail. GOOGLE. 
You would think they could simply tell me if that keep old manual on PDF or not wouldnt ya ? 
Not just say nothing for 10 minutes after you question, then when you ask if any one is still there come back with " Yes, I am googling it right now. I wish customers would google for them selves for things liek this"

WHAT !!! little piece 'O [email protected]#$ !!
Me angry right about now.

And THAT is exactly why I will never again ( and haven't for the past 10 years ) purchase new Crafstman tools unless I get an unbeatably low price.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

When you find your model number try this.......

Owner's Manual | Find Product User Manuals - Managemyhome.com

It will only be archived online if it is newer then 15 years old though.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If you can give me until this Fri or Sat, I'll see if I can match my manual up. I'd have to double check the model # on my jig. 

I do believe that Bj had posted a link to a place that has the manuals, not sure if "yrs" are required, never checked it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good catch now to catch the manual.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Duane867 said:


> I am actually chatting with a rep in live chat on sears.com
> You know what there source for manuals is ? EXACTLY what we have been dong for the past two weeks to no avail. GOOGLE.
> You would think they could simply tell me if that keep old manual on PDF or not wouldnt ya ?
> Not just say nothing for 10 minutes after you question, then when you ask if any one is still there come back with " Yes, I am googling it right now. I wish customers would google for them selves for things liek this"
> ...


that's what i don't do is buy Sear's Hard to leve not mad at sears


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah.. fruck Sears from now on for sure.


----------



## gweeto (Dec 6, 2015)

Duane867 said:


> I am actually chatting with a rep in live chat on sears.com
> You know what there source for manuals is ? EXACTLY what we have been dong for the past two weeks to no avail. GOOGLE.
> You would think they could simply tell me if that keep old manual on PDF or not wouldnt ya ?
> Not just say nothing for 10 minutes after you question, then when you ask if any one is still there come back with " Yes, I am googling it right now. I wish customers would google for them selves for things liek this"
> ...


hi I just bought piece junk to craftmans jig cant get bits for it 
sears all tools like that sears should be baned selling tools


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Gweeto. That is a recurring problem with Sears tools. Of all the complaints we see on this forum about Sears the vast and overwhelming majority of them are about not being able to get parts.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I was a loyal Sears customer for many years. As a kid in rural Mississippi, the Sears & Roebuck catalog was the Amazon of the day, giving me a glimpse into things I wouldn't have known existed (we didn't have TV). We even bought clothes and shoes out of the catalog. My first tools were all Craftsman, back when the name meant quality, and "Satisfaction Guaranteed" was taken seriously. As a young man, I went to Sears for tires and batteries, home appliances and just about everything. I got married in a suit I bought at Sears. Family members sometimes called me "Mr. Sears" but I was fiercely loyal. I even had a Sears Credit Card with a "SEARS BEST CUSTOMER" sticker on it. 

Then they abandoned me. They stopped printing the catalog. The quality of their products fell noticeably. I'll never forget the day I found a Sears hacksaw blade wouldn't even cut ordinary re-bar. I took the package of blades back to the tool department along with a piece of re-bar and my hacksaw. The snot-nosed kid running the tool department said, "That's metal, nothing will cut metal."

Then I began to notice a pattern. My car was never ready when they promised. There was always a line at the only open cash registers. The employees were surly and unhelpful. I almost came to blows with a man in the auto department when he told me my $100 battery wasn't under warranty anymore. (It was in the pro-rated period, but he didn't know how to calculate it.) Every time I left Sears, I left ANGRY. That was the day I made good on my oft-repeated threats to never darken their doors again. 

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is how you strangle the life out of a great company and drive loyal customers out your doors.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Andy

I have to agree wholeheartedly with your comments - major department stores are hiring more and more, young inexperienced staff, who'd rather be out with their friends than working.
Major department stores are falling into the "big box" mindset. Well respected stores like Sears, The Bay (Hudson's Bay Company in Canada) are turning into discount, low budget stores.

It's becoming harder and harder to walk into a store and find a clerk that actually knows the products they are selling - I hate asking a question and having the clerk read the package to me - I can do that myself. 

Staff are getting ruder by the day, and often give you the impression that you are an inconvenience to them, interrupting their day, and who have no problem arguing with customers - if they haven't run into the back of the store when they see you coming. When you ask where you can find a certain product, they stand there and point, rather than taking the time to actually lead you to the location.

I vote with my feet - if a store has no concept of customer service, I simply do not go there, and I will actually boycott stores that have demonstrated a lack of customer service.

Rant over

Vince


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

And that my friends is why Sears is going bankrupt. My folks' generation were "Sears" people and thus we were in our growing up years, but the party is over for Sears and a lot of those old reliable companies.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> And that my friends is why Sears is going bankrupt. My folks' generation were "Sears" people and thus we were in our growing up years, but the party is over for Sears and a lot of those old reliable companies.
> 
> Herb


they cut their own throat...


----------

